# Boots for short and wide foot, narrow heel, and thick calf



## LaoDaBeirut (Feb 23, 2021)

HELP!
I'm having the hardest time getting a pair of boots to fit me properly. I know the correct response is to go to a boot fitter but I am in Armenia and I've checked every store in town. No one knows how to do a fitting and no one even sells boots close to my size because I'm too big for the women's sizes and too small for the men's here.

I'm getting a tremendous amount of heel lift. I've tried Rossignol Dusk size 42, Northwave Legend size 42, and I've tried on every boot the rental office here has and nothing would hold my heel down. I think the problem is I have a wide foot, narrow ankle, but a thick calf due to powerlifting. The Rossignol Dusks fit very well other than the heel lift.

Foot length is 24 cm, width 10 cm at widest point, ankle at the point where boots would lace is 33 cm. I'm a woman and I'm 185 cm tall. 

Can anyone help me find a good fitting boot? I wish I could try them on but I just have to order online and hope it fits due to my location.


----------



## LaoDaBeirut (Feb 23, 2021)

I should have added I'm not a beginner rider. I just took a decade away from the sport and discovered my feet changed size in that time because I never had this problem before.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ime, one of several central issues is heel lift and the place to start is to make the heel pocket deeper via a 1/2 butterfly and then push the heel back into the pocket via foam on the tongue. Also to note that boot fitting is a bit of getting the integral parts of the footbed/insole, heel pocket, toe box and instep dialed. It is an on going process to keep them fitting at a performance level with slipper comfort.

Look at these 

Boots faq and etc | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums 

The hardboot ride...downhill? | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

If your measurements are accurate, you're a Mondo 24 which equates to Euro 37, & EEE width. So it's not surprising you're getting heel lift in Euro 42's, which are designed to fit feet 3cm longer than yours. The best option by the numbers would be a men's Burton Ruler Wide in Mondo 24 (US6), except they don't make them that small. @Wiredsport might be able to come up with a good starting point, but I suspect you'll need to modify whatever boot you start with.


----------



## LaoDaBeirut (Feb 23, 2021)

Radialhead said:


> If your measurements are accurate, you're a Mondo 24 which equates to Euro 37, & EEE width. So it's not surprising you're getting heel lift in Euro 42's, which are designed to fit feet 3cm longer than yours. The best option by the numbers would be a men's Burton Ruler Wide in Mondo 24 (US6), except they don't make them that small. @Wiredsport might be able to come up with a good starting point, but I suspect you'll need to modify whatever boot you start with.


So today was the first day I've ever measured my foot and that's the measurement I came up with. However, I'm really confused because I've always worn either a 41/42 shoe (US women's size 10 or 10.5). I can't even get my foot into a 37. I do have an extremely high arch and I'm wondering if the length measurement isn't giving me a good estimate of size due to that.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

LaoDaBeirut said:


> So today was the first day I've ever measured my foot and that's the measurement I came up with. However, I'm really confused because I've always worn either a 41/42 shoe (US women's size 10 or 10.5). I can't even get my foot into a 37. I do have an extremely high arch and I'm wondering if the length measurement isn't giving me a good estimate of size due to that.


Most people end up wearing snowboard boots at least one size smaller than their normal shoes once they figure out how they should feel. E.g. I wear UK9-9.5 shoes & trainers, & UK8-8.5 snowboard boots. 
In your case, it's extra bad as you're wearing extra long boots to account for the width of your feet. If the toe-box of the boot was much wider, like the Burton Wides, it would fit you. But when you wear normal width boots (which are B width for women), the narrow toe-box is crushing your toes, so you're upsizing to get the extra room you need.
It might be worth you trying Ruler Wide in US7 (the smallest they do). That will at least give you a feel for a boot that's much closer to the right length & width than you're used to. It's designed for feet 24.6cm long so not wildly out, especially if your feet get longer after a day on the mountain.


----------



## LaoDaBeirut (Feb 23, 2021)

Radialhead said:


> Most people end up wearing snowboard boots at least one size smaller than their normal shoes once they figure out how they should feel. E.g. I wear UK9-9.5 shoes & trainers, & UK8-8.5 snowboard boots.
> In your case, it's extra bad as you're wearing extra long boots to account for the width of your feet. If the toe-box of the boot was much wider, like the Burton Wides, it would fit you. But when you wear normal width boots (which are B width for women), the narrow toe-box is crushing your toes, so you're upsizing to get the extra room you need.
> It might be worth you trying Ruler Wide in US7 (the smallest they do). That will at least give you a feel for a boot that's much closer to the right length & width than you're used to. It's designed for feet 24.6cm long so not wildly out, especially if your feet get longer after a day on the mountain.


Thanks this makes a lot of sense. I have to figure out how I can get them shipped here. Damn my stupid weird feet.


----------

